# metacam dosage help urgently needed



## wildwest (21 September 2010)

so following on from my v old rottie post
i found a spanish vet asked about metacam, and was promptly 
given a bottle no questions asked
asked if he needed to see my dog he said at his age no.
so hes a 12yr old nearly 13 rottie around 48k
how much should i give him ?
i have a tiny syringe and a large syringe
hes been v poorly on his back legs this week ,so this is kinda his last chance.
i cant watch him suffer much more ,although that look in his eyes is still not there
please help


----------



## GinaB (21 September 2010)

My friends dog gets 10ml of Metacam daily. He'd be around 10-12kg.

I would be very wary of making the doseage up yourself though, can you not get advice elsewhere?


----------



## wildwest (21 September 2010)

i was kinda thinking its per body weight ?
i am going to give 40ml to start with
it took me all day to find that vet ,
i know its not ideal :{
but im prepared to take a chance, to give him one last shot.
so please no comments of political correctness etc its spain not england.
and not a prescription medicine here


----------



## Sandstone1 (21 September 2010)

metacam is given with a syringe..  dose on weight ie if dog is 30kg give 30kg as marked on the syringe that comes with the meacam. you can put on food.


----------



## Scranny_Ann (21 September 2010)

I would no way be guessing dosage without professional advice - maybe a vet on here?  Not sure - how about a post in Vets section?  Might be worth a try.  

You need to make sure he's comfortable - guessing may not achieve this 

it's horrible to see them suffer, we just have to do what is best for them before they get to that horrible point of no return 

I hope you get the advice you need soon for both your sakes xx


----------



## wildwest (21 September 2010)

thankyou 
yes a vet on here would be great


----------



## Sandstone1 (21 September 2010)

Im not a vet but I work with dogs and have also had a dog of my own on metacam. The dosage is by weight if the dog is 40 kgs give the 40kg dose as marked on the syringe that comes with the metacam.


----------



## Boxers (21 September 2010)

itsmylife said:



			Im not a vet but I work with dogs and have also had a dog of my own on metacam. The dosage is by weight if the dog is 40 kgs give the 40kg dose as marked on the syringe that comes with the metacam.
		
Click to expand...

ditto this - my Rottie is small for the breed.  He has a metal plate in his foreleg and it often gives him some pain.  My vet prescribed him 30ml Metacam daily.


----------



## cbmcts (21 September 2010)

Wildwest,

I've just measured a metacam dose out for a 40kg dog using their syringe....it's 2ML. The loading dose for 3 days is double that so 4ml for the first 3 days, then 2ml daily from there on. Always give with food and keep an eye on both ends of your dog as it can upset their stomach. Stop using it immediately if it does.

If you need a couple of metacam syringes, pm your address and I'll send them - I (sadly) have loads.....


----------



## wildwest (21 September 2010)

thankyou both so much 
how long will it be to make a difference ?.....if it does


----------



## cbmcts (21 September 2010)

IME, after the loading dose they do seem more comfortable.


----------



## Scranny_Ann (21 September 2010)

not sure if it is the same for dogs but when i put my pony on it she seemed 'on cloud 9' after about 36 hours.


----------



## wildwest (21 September 2010)

cbmts my syringe is in kg ?


----------



## cbmcts (21 September 2010)

Ah, that's good  you've got the proper metacam syringe.
So up to the 40kg mark x 2 squirts for 3 days, then 40kg mark every day after.


----------

